# Multi Bld Example Memo (video)



## SirWaffle (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey guys! So I made these videos because I found when I first started doing multi bld there weren't really any videos that showed you how to memorize or went all the way through the memoing, they only explained the method and showed 1 or 2 cubes and no more. This is pretty much something I wish other people had made. I don't know it if will be useful but I hope it is and inspires better people at multi to make a similar video! 



Spoiler: Part 1



[video=youtube_share;MI1mbLd2Jyo]http://youtu.be/MI1mbLd2Jyo[/video]





Spoiler: Part 2














Spoiler: scrambles



Session average: 0.07
1. 0.07 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F' L' B' L R F D U' F' R' 
2. (0.04) F2 L R D2 U2 L' U2 R B2 D2 R2 U R F' L' D' R' F' R B' L' 
3. 0.06 L B2 L U2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F L' F2 R U' B2 L B U' B2 
4. 0.07 D' L F' L D' L F' U D' R B2 R D2 F2 R F2 R D2 R' F2 
5. 0.07 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D L2 D2 U B' R D2 F' R' D' F' L D U' 
6. (0.41) L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U F L' D F R' B L' U' F2 U 
7. 0.07 B' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 B L2 D F2 R' D F' U B L2 D2 U' 
8. 0.07 R F R' B L2 D F' U R' D L' U2 D2 L U2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2


----------

